# Anybody interested in starting a business?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-fish-store-setup-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ347863244

wonder why...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

waitt...!!? what??? Cam's???? D:


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I wonder if there is a space above the shop for sleeping.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Last visit, cam mentioned he was considering moving to another city. I wonder if this sale is based on closing, or moving.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW kinda shocked.
Cam has some nice stuff, And his FW prices were darn good.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thats a shame, Cam is so nice!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

always give me a good deal on items everytime I visit

looks like a visit to his store is inevitable!


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

I see a closing sale in the near future 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just talked to Cam this afternoon, he is closing the store down @ the end of April, same time as Frank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait what!!!! Frank is closing???


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I just talked to Cam this afternoon, he is closing the store down @ the end of April, same time as Frank


would you know if he is parting out the store?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Cam needs to make up his mind. First he wanted to sell, then wanted more money, then don't want to sell, now $30k???

Don't blame him though. Dundas fish street is a tough place to survive.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, perfect store for my shrimps, bettas, crays and angelfish 

I asked my Hubby about it but he wasn't that enthused about running a store  Pity cause I might have liked it 

Could have bred all my fish in the back of the store and sold the babies... cheaper than importing....OH well I can dream!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love to do nothing more than breed fish and work in the industry... unfortunately it's not that profitable for the little guy. I wish I could find a niche... who knows what the future holds.

In my early twenties I actually almost started an Aquarium Care business but the insurance would have destroyed my margins. Never did it because of that.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

$30k isn't worth it unless it includes all amenities and even then it's a stretch. Good luck with the sale, but the business name isn't worth that much and I only see about $15k worth of equiptment and product.


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

I would take this place from him if only he was in scarbrough


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Cam is considering closing in April and do online/by appointment from his basement. Its sad for us in Mississauga, a nice guy leaving us. We can still contact him but it will not be near.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

he live in Scarborough  no more 40mins drive to Mississauga


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Vince said:


> I would take this place from him if only he was in scarbrough


in that case you can take "Frank's" LOL instead.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vaporize said:


> in that case you can take "Frank's" LOL instead.


No, then he would say Frank is in Markham and not in Scarbrough


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Wait what!!!! Frank is closing???


I heard Frank is moving north and opening up a bigger store in April.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

That would be nice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

